# Has Anyone Used This? Heat Press Machine To Cure Their Screen Print Designs



## skunk (Feb 26, 2007)

Hey Guys I'm Just Wondering If Anyone Has Used A Heat Press Machine To Cure Their Screen Print Designs, And No I'm Not Talking A Bout Completely Touching The Design, Just Right On Top Of It So It Can Get Cured, And If You Have How Are The Results, And What Is Better Flash Drying It Or Heat Pressing It?


----------



## ironhead (Dec 28, 2005)

I would think so.

I used a hand-held iron with a piece of wax paper between the iron and t-shirt on the first shirts that I ever made. It was about a year and a half ago and the ink still holds up alright.
I'm starting to get back into the screen printing world again and plan on using a cheapy heatpress next week when I make my first batch of tees again so I hope it works. I'll let you know.


----------



## skunk (Feb 26, 2007)

please let me know if it works good ironhead? because then that would save me about $2,000 on a conveyor dryer....how many of you guys have actually done this?


----------



## Orangedot (Feb 5, 2007)

*my transfers are peeling after wash/drying!*

Help! My partner and I are new to the tshirt business. We are making shirts with transfers and a heat press. we are using an Omron 15" x 15 Heavy Duty Heat Press from China. and the transfers we use are from KE Motographics.
The instructions from the transfer company says to heat the shirts at 187ºC for 15 seconds. Cool slightly. Then apply the transfer for 5 seconds at the same temp.
We have noticed that the first few we produce, the transfers are not adherring as much. Ive tried to do some tests and make sure to heat up the press for 30 minutes before starting. It takes about 10 shirts before it starts working really well. Any advice?


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

If you plan on printing lots of shirts I would suggest getting the dryer. You will have a faster production and more of a gurantee that the ink will be properly cured.


----------



## skunk (Feb 26, 2007)

well right now i'm low on cash and i plan on using the heat press only for a little bit, meanwhile i save up money for a conveyor dryer, so what's better flash drying or using the heat press?


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

Using a flash cure unit will be better than a heat press.


----------



## skunk (Feb 26, 2007)

y do you say that?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

This thread might help you out some. It covers all different ways to cure ink:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t9413.html


----------



## Orangedot (Feb 5, 2007)

*My transfers are peeling after wash/dry!*

HI! Hoping you can help me. I am new to the tshirt business, so im a newbie. be kind. : )
We are making shirts with a heat press and transfers. A 15"x 15" Omron Heavy Duty Press from China. and the transfers we use from KE Motographics. The instruction from the transfer company says to heat the shirts for 15seconds at 187ºC. Cool slightly. Then apply the transfer for 5 seconds at same temperature.
This has generally worked very well. But we have noticed each time we start a new order that the first few we produce (following the above requirements) are not adherring as much. Ive tried to do some tests and make sure to heat the press fro 30 minutes before starting. It seems to take about 109 shirts until it starts working really well. Any advice?


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: My transfers are peeling after wash/dry!*

Are you heating the platen for 30 seconds before you start. ? Are you pre-heating the garments to get the moisture out of them ? ............ JB


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: My transfers are peeling after wash/dry!*

try increasing pressure and teperature. that worked with a recent order of mine that had the same problem.


----------



## Orangedot (Feb 5, 2007)

*Re: My transfers are peeling after wash/dry!*

that makes perfect sense. I do heat the shirts but not the top lid of the press...which I assume is the "platen".
because after a few shirts it works just fine, since the top is already warm. thanks!!!!


----------



## Orangedot (Feb 5, 2007)

*Re: My transfers are peeling after wash/dry!*

thanks...I'll try that as well. : )


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

A while ago someone did mention using the heat press hover method to cure. Personally I think it's inefficient and crazy. If you're going to use a heat press to cure your prints, just use waterbased inks and you can close the press and do it properly. If you're using plastisol, buy the right equipment... which does *not* mean a heat press.


----------



## Mr.4ColorProcess (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: My transfers are peeling after wash/dry!*

My heat press is a really really nice one. And even at that rate, it takes about 20 minutes to heat all of the way up to 365f degrees (which is roughly the same as 187c). Let your heat press warm up a bit longer, and take 30-40 second breaks between presses.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: my transfers are peeling after wash/drying!*

It sounds like the press isn't up to temp even after the 30 minutes. Have you actually tested the temperature, or tried waiting 40 minutes (or however long 30 minutes + 10 shirts is) to start pressing to rule that out?


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

Water-based, yes....for plastisol.....looks like a quick road to a lot of stuffed up shirts.

You can always try it...but I imagine it would be very, very fiddley, and would be unlikely to *actually* cure properly (they may look ok once done, but I imaginge the first time they were washed, things would go horribly wrong.


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

*Heat Press Machine To Cure Their Screen Print Designs*



skunk said:


> .... what's better flash drying or using the heat press?


I suggest the heat press will do a better job because the heat platen is in contact with with the ink and you have better heat transfer. You can stand the heat from a hot stove from a few inches away, but if you make contact - OUCH. Contact is better.

Remember to preheat the bottom platen to also increase curing time. 

You do need a barrier like a teflon sheet or coated heat transfer paper to protect the heat platen. Beware that the print will look smooth and shiney like the surface of the barrier you use. Teflon does have a textured surface that will imprint the surface.

You can buy an uncontrolled flash for about $US400, but it would use more electricity than a heat transfer press and the press would cure your shirts faster and not clog up the press. If you get a heat press with an automatic release system you could print and cure at the same time without worrying about burning shirts.


----------



## renwick (May 16, 2006)

I agree with rich i have used this method until i could afford a flash dryer,and had no problems at all.As for making a mess of your tees,i put a heat gun over my plastisol for a while the cured in my press.MAKE sure you have a good covering of coated heat transfer paper ,to protect your platten.
But if cash is short for a while i have done this but i`d get a curer once cash comes in.


----------



## skunk (Feb 26, 2007)

thank you both for the information.....o.k one more question, i have the riley hopkins 4X4 machine, is it any good? one more question, i have enough to either purchase a exposure unit or a flash dryer, but i already have a heat press, do you guys recommend getting the exposure unit first?


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re:Heat Press Machine To Cure Their Screen Print Designs*



skunk said:


> i have enough to either purchase a exposure unit or a flash dryer, but i already have a heat press, do you guys recommend getting the exposure unit first?


If you don't have an exposure unit, you can't make screens.

If you don't have a flash unit, you can't print on dark shirts. Only you can judge which is more important to you.

If you have a Riley Hopkins WIN 4/4 what could we tell you? Does it work?

Alas, the only problem with all Hopkins presses (designed by my friend Riley), is that they don't have side clamps which are more stable than back clamps. Imagine holding a tray of drinks with both hands on only one edge, compared to holding the tray with both hands on two sides. Riley and I have agreed not to ever discuss this again.


----------



## skunk (Feb 26, 2007)

Wait So Flash Unit Is For Dark Shirts Only? All I Was Asking About The Riley Hopkins Machine Is Wether It's A Good Machine? Personally Which One Would U Buy First The Flash Dryer Or The Exposure Unit?


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Heat Press Machine To Cure Their Screen Print Designs*



skunk said:


> Wait So Flash Unit Is For Dark Shirts Only? All I Was Asking About The Riley Hopkins Machine Is Wether It's A Good Machine? Personally Which One Would U Buy First The Flash Dryer Or The Exposure Unit?


If you don't have a flash unit, how do you cure your ink? If you are currently using air dry ink, you can't print darks very successfully. 

If you are currently printing and curing, I surmise that you would buy a flash unit for its intended purpose, flashing plastisol ink underbase.



Please let me know what you didn't like about what I wrote about your Riley Hopkins press and I will be more specific. How are you measuring?

What is good? If I said it was bad, would you sell it and buy something else? Did you pay $5,000 for it? BAD. Did you pay $500 for it? GOOD. As with all measurement, you need to compare something to something else.

Hopkins presses use his specific gate registration design and back clamps. Compared to any press that has side clamps, back clamps can't hold any screen stable. When locked in the gate for printing, you will be able to move the screen side to side easier than a side clamp press. 

You may want to image 4 designs on a square screen and roate the screen into position with each new setup. You can't do this with a side clamp press. 

You own the press. What is it you want to know?


----------



## skunk (Feb 26, 2007)

I Don't Own The Riley Hopkins Press, I'm Very Close To Buying It Though? I Wanna Know If Overall It's A Good Machine, It's Only $1,900, Do You Recommend Anything Better For Under $2,000? Alot Of People On This Forum Say That Riley Hopkins Make One Of The Best Screen Printing Presses And Ur Putting It Down? I Just Want To Know If It's A Waste Of Money Buying A Hopkins Machine?


----------



## ironhead (Dec 28, 2005)

skunk said:


> thank you both for the information.....o.k one more question, i have the riley hopkins 4X4 machine, is it any good? one more question, i have enough to either purchase a exposure unit or a flash dryer, but i already have a heat press, do you guys recommend getting the exposure unit first?


If I was to make the decision then I would buy a flash dryer and build or buy an inexpensive exposure unit. 
This one would work Screen Exposure Stand

You can buy an exposure unit for less than 50 bucks or you could build one for around the same amount of money if you are good with a saw and hammer.


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

Sorry for the misunderstanding. I was responding to this question.



skunk said:


> ....o.k one more question, i have the riley hopkins 4X4 machine, is it any good?



Everything I posted addresses your question.


----------



## skunk (Feb 26, 2007)

Dude Ur Confusing Me, It's An Easy Question, Do You Recommend Riley Hopkins Machines? If Yes, Say Why, If No, Also Say Why?


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

skunk said:


> Dude Ur Confusing Me, It's An Easy Question, Do You Recommend Riley Hopkins Machines? If Yes, Say Why, If No, Also Say Why?


Dude, Ur not paying attention.


My friend Riley makes back clamp presses.

I don't like back clamp presses because they are less stable than side clamp presses. I love Riley, but I use side clamp presses for stability.

I wrote you a complete story explaining the pros and cons of back clamp presses.

What more do you want? Why do you insist I take a stand for or against a friend of mine? I try very hard not to take sides on reccomendations of equipment or supplies to stay neutral.

Anybody who has read my articles, or listened to me in person knows I overflow with opinion - and I try to post in these forums, an explanation of how I measure, not give you the pain killer pill answer of what YOU should do. 

I don't know enough about what you print. You don't have any equipment, experiance or spending cash yet, so I explained how you could make a very quick judgement about back or side clamps. 

I answered all your questions based on you posting " _i have the riley hopkins 4X4 machine".


_I've written plenty of articles on how to buy a manual press. I will find them, PDF them and post them on the Internet and put a link here, as I'm sure they are too long for posting in this forum, unless the Forum bosses say OK.

=====
This is a version of an article I wrote in Screen Printing magazine as part of my Greaves On Garments column. I re-wrote it for the Lawson web site when I was Supply Director. It shows the economics of manual printing.
Info & Ideas for Your New Business

Here is the sister article explaining the economics of auto printing.
Info & Ideas for Your New Automatic Press

Buying a Manual Press - Printwear June 1998
http://www.richardgreaves.com/pdf/BuyingManualPress.pdf

Manual Press Checklist - October 1990 Screen Printing Magazine
http://www.richardgreaves.com/pdf/ManualPressChecklist.spt.pdf

Planning Your Shop - In the mid 1980's when Riley Hopkins started his screen printing school in Berkley California, I taught some classes for him on shop setup and printing. He put this article in the Hopkins catalog for many years.
http://www.richardgreaves.com/pdf/PlanningYourShop.pdf

Here is a list of things to think about when you plan your shop.
http://www.richardgreaves.com/pdf/ShopPlanning List.pdf


----------



## skunk (Feb 26, 2007)

O.k I Get You But You S Till Didn't Answer My Question, Do You Recommend It, I'm Only Printing 1 Or 2 Color Designs?


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Heat Press Machine To Cure Their Screen Print Designs*



skunk said:


> O.k I Get You But You S Till Didn't Answer My Question




Yes, I did.


----------



## skunk (Feb 26, 2007)

well you said you weren't gonna come between a friend...all i want is your opinion, am i gonna get it yes or no so i can search help somewhere else?


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

He answered your question very clearly:



RichardGreaves said:


> I don't like back clamp presses because they are less stable than side clamp presses.


----------



## skunk (Feb 26, 2007)

i was gonna get the riley hopkins machine but since he told me it's no good, i gues i wont! i'll make sure i tell riley hopkins y i didn't want their machine and who didn't recommend it..thanx for ur help!


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Heat Press Machine To Cure Their Screen Print Designs*



skunk said:


> i was gonna get the riley hopkins machine but since he told me it's no good, i gues i wont! i'll make sure i tell riley hopkins y i didn't want their machine and who didn't recommend it..thanx for ur help!



Ahh... That would be slander and a lie. What are you thinking? These posts are all on the record.

I never, EVER, said Riley's presses are no good. His 4/4 press has a lot of bang for the buck.

I don't know enough about your printing to advise you on how you should spend your money. I am not the person to ask because I don't have much experience as a struggling printer.

I have avoided making a recommendation because these posts are read by more than you. I've been honest and helpful, and you're cursing me like lunatic on the street and I don't deserve that.

It is very hard for me to put myself in your shoes. I can count on one hand the number of one color jobs I have printed. I never had to start from scratch like you. I don't have the courage. I haven't the patience to print manually. I have always been a high volume, high quality printer using automatic equipment. 

You get all our advice for free, so be a little nicer.


----------



## skunk (Feb 26, 2007)

hold on hold on, i'm not mad at you, what are you talking about? i said thanx for the recommendation, i don't see y ur getting mad foo?


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

"i was gonna get the riley hopkins machine but since he told me it's no good, i gues i wont!"

I never said the Riley Hopkins press was no good.


"i'll make sure i tell riley hopkins y i didn't want their machine and who didn't recommend it."

Oh yeah, that sounds very thankful and friendly.

"thanx for ur help!"

In context, it reads very sarcastic and threatening. I must have misunderstood you. Sorry.


----------



## skunk (Feb 26, 2007)

sorry for making that confusing, i would never but you on blast in front of your homie, do you get riley hopkins machines for cheaper price than regular customers?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Skunk, if you have questions directly for Richard, it's best to click on his username and send him a Private Message.


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

skunk said:


> .. do you get riley hopkins machines for cheaper price than regular customers?



Unfortunately, I do not sell screen printing equipment.


----------



## renwick (May 16, 2006)

The Exposure Unit to make your screens/ no screen no tees.
you could then use water based inks for your tees to get some cash coming in,you can use your heat press to cure the inks,or use a air dry catalyst. 
no doubt some people will have different views but this is what i have done and now have my full t shirt printing kit that has paid for it self already.I`ts


----------



## skunk (Feb 26, 2007)

What Is The Cheapest....yet Very Good Way Of Screen Printing Designs On Shirts?


----------



## skunk (Feb 26, 2007)

*4 Color 2 Station Press*

I Just Wanna Know What Is The Best 4 Color 2 Station Press Out There?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

skunk said:


> What Is The Cheapest....yet Very Good Way Of Screen Printing Designs On Shirts?


I think with those two requirements you'll have to pick one or the other. Cheap or very good.

Seems like you already have a press in mind and have done the research. You may want to also visit a tradeshow to see the presses in action to make sure screen printing is something you want to get into.

If you get the book "how to print t-shirts for fun and profit" you'll find lots of tips on which presses to buy and where to buy them (even how to build your own press).


----------



## skunk (Feb 26, 2007)

RODNEY WHY DO YOU TELL EVERYONE TO BUY THAT BOOK, THAT'S OLD NEWS....DO YOU RECOMMEND THE RILEY HOPKINS 4x4 MACHINE, WHY OR WHY NOT?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

skunk said:


> RODNEY WHY DO YOU TELL EVERYONE TO BUY THAT BOOK, THAT'S OLD NEWS....DO YOU RECOMMEND THE RILEY HOPKINS 4x4 MACHINE, WHY OR WHY NOT?


Because the book answers the questions you have. If you read it, then you'll have your questions answered 

You have already gotten several answers to the Riley question, there's no need to keep posting the same question over and over again.

If you search the forum for riley I'm sure you'll find more experiences with it. 

No doubt, many people are using the press just fine for their screen printing needs and others prefer something else.

Not sure why you keep wanting to go over the same thing?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: 4 Color 2 Station Press*



skunk said:


> I Just Wanna Know What Is The Best 4 Color 2 Station Press Out There?


There's no easy answer for the "best", since everyone will have a different opinion based on their preferences.

You might to have to do a bit of research outside the forum to figure out which will fit your needs. Richard provided a lot of good links to help you make a decision in his earlier post.

There are also good tips posted right here in this forum which can be found in a search:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t12943.html
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t13019.html
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t12522.html


----------



## skunk (Feb 26, 2007)

Rodney Ur The Best I Just Want U To Know That


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

skunk said:


> Rodney Ur The Best I Just Want U To Know That


Everyone's definitely going to have a different opinion on _that _"best"


----------



## Ujudgnme2 (Mar 28, 2006)

It's obvious he does not recommend it for himself.



skunk said:


> O.k I Get You But You S Till Didn't Answer My Question, Do You Recommend It, I'm Only Printing 1 Or 2 Color Designs?


----------



## ironhead (Dec 28, 2005)

skunk said:


> please let me know if it works good ironhead? because then that would save me about $2,000 on a conveyor dryer....how many of you guys have actually done this?


Well, I just finished 24 shirts today using waterbased black speedball ink.
I used a hair dryer on high to heat the ink for about a minute or two per shirt, then when they were dry enough to touch, I used a heat press for 20 seconds on each shirt. 
The shirts look great. I did a stretch test to see if the ink would crack and they didn't. 
I haven't put the shirts through the wash yet but I think they should be fine.


----------



## skunk (Feb 26, 2007)

When You Run It Through The Washer, Let Me Know How It Came Out?


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

ironhead said:


> I used a hair dryer on high to heat the ink for about a minute or two per shirt, then when they were dry enough to touch, I used a heat press for 20 seconds on each shirt.
> [...]
> I haven't put the shirts through the wash yet but I think they should be fine.


I wouldn't bet on it. It's certainly possible (I've been surprised at how washfast even uncured ink can be), but that's not up to spec so don't be surprised if it doesn't work either.


----------



## ironhead (Dec 28, 2005)

skunk said:


> When You Run It Through The Washer, Let Me Know How It Came Out?


I ran 4 different colored 50/50 tees, one white ribbed tank top, and a carhart vest through the washer and dryer (the carhart was washed only)

They look as good as they did before I put them in.
I am extremely happy with all of them except for the ribbed tank top. It just doesn't look well when I give it the stretch test and it comes back together, but I don't think it has anything to do with how I cured it... but maybe. It's more likely my inexperience of printing that kind of fabric.

FYI, In no way am I trying to talk you into heat pressing your own shirts as a cure all.
In fact if I had the money right now then I would by a conveyor dryer but I am making what I have for now work, and so far it appears to be working fine.

If I were you, I would take the advise of these guys that have been doing this stuff for years over my advise. I know I always do.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

ironhead said:


> I ran 4 different colored 50/50 tees, one white ribbed tank top, and a carhart vest through the washer and dryer (the carhart was washed only)


One wash is *not* a wash test. I've ran uncured ink through the washer, and it looks fine after even a few washes. I'm not saying it won't work, because I don't know (it's extremely hard to measure the effect of the hair dryer), but I would be cautious.



ironhead said:


> In no way am I trying to talk you into heat pressing your own shirts as a cure all.


Heat press is fine for waterbased, it just normally takes more than 20 seconds.


----------



## ironhead (Dec 28, 2005)

> Heat press is fine for waterbased, it just normally takes more than 20 seconds


I tried one shirt for 30 seconds and it seemed a little bit too long. 
It was more shiny and had a more plastic like feel. It basically felt like it was going to crack if I pinched it together. I can't seem to remember if it did or not though lol.


----------



## tee bone (Apr 5, 2009)

when my husband had his shop in the 80s he would cure the print by putting the shirt on the press, lay a piece of wax paper (or a special kind of paper, can't remember), apply the press halfway for a few seconds, then apply full pressure. not sure how long the full press stayed down, maybe not much longer than a few seconds. but that image became one with the shirt! this is a painstaking process, but it may fit the bill for short runs and the budget-conscious printer. if you try it, keep in mind that you will need to find the right amount of time for the heavier press, as leaving it on too long will cause the image to print through to the back (or inner back surface) of the shirt.


----------

